# Caribbean Cruise



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am going on a cruise in a few months. I will be hitting the following ports:
San Juan, St Thomas, St Maarten, Antigua, St. Lucia and Barbados.

I hoped to sample a few cubans while down there but frankly I am scared of buying fakes. I have searched this forum and read quite a few suggestions ranging from particular stores to dont buy anywhere. Part of me thinks that I should buy before I go and take them with me but I want to try a few to get an idea of what I like before I purchase boxes.

I have gathered many tips here on spotting fakes but I am sure its not enough. I think I will stick to La Casa del Habano shops (only on St Marteen)to mitigate the risk of buying fakes. There also appears to be habanoscaribe or Caribbean Cigars Corperation but they appear to not actually control the stores, rather are a whosaler.

Any Thoughts or tips? Again I have searched the board and read many many threads, looked at many pictures and read many stories and all it does is scare me more!

Jason


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> I will stick to La Casa del Habano shops (only on St Marteen)to mitigate the risk of buying fakes.


Answered your own question.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks ToddziLLa that seems to be the safest bet all around, I guess there is still a posibility of fakes there but very unlikely.

Jason


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Answered your own question.


:tpd: I wouldnt take any chances, wouldnt want to waste cash on junk cigars


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Of the islands you mentioned, there is only one, St Maarten/Marteen, that has official La Casa de Habano Stores. Actually, there are two La Casa de Habano Shops on the island, one in Phillipsburg and one in Marigot. 

For what it's worth, there is an Authorized Habano Vendor in St. Thomas. I have been there several times and I have always picks up a few cigars. They have always been good sticks but the prices are high! The shop is in the main shopping square, very close to the port where the ships dock. Personally, I prefer the La Casa de Habano in Phillipsburg. Just my:2 

JohnnyFlake


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> For what it's worth, there is an Authorized Habano Vendor in St. Thomas. I have been there several times and I have always picks up a few cigars. They have always been good sticks but the prices are high! The shop is in the main shopping square, very close to the port where the ships dock. Personally, I prefer the La Casa de Habano in Phillipsburg. Just my:2
> 
> JohnnyFlake


On US territory??? Are you sure?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TU09 said:


> On US territory??? Are you sure?


Thanks for the heads-up TU09. I must of had a brain fart! I had to check with my wife, as I would have sworn it was St Thomas, however, it was on Aruba. We have been on a number of cruises and somehow, I had that confused. I don't think jb1677 is going there.

My wife also reminded me that there was a cigar store in a shopping area near the port on Barbados, that I had bought Habanos from several times, and that I was pleased with them. Now that I've thought about it, I recall buying a box of Punch Petit Coronas, from them, in 01 or 02. They were fantastic.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Personally, I prefer the La Casa de Habano in Phillipsburg. Just my:2 JohnnyFlake


I hit the one in Marigot last year and it was like being a kid in a candy store. My wife just stood there with that "there goes the house payment" look that she gets when we go to Guitar Center. 

It was tough waiting until we got to St. Maarten (our last stop) but I didn't want to take any chances on getting fakes. I saw some in Nassau that were pretty horrible.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

So its pretty clear that for my stops the LCDH shops on St Marten are the places to go...... that or bring the NC's from home, eat, drink, relax and enjoy some fine (albeit NC) smokes!

Jason


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by jb1677
I will stick to La Casa del Habano shops (only on St Marteen)to mitigate the risk of buying fakes.


ToddziLLa said:


> Answered your own question.


Agreed, you can't go wrong with the LCdH stores.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

So after more research it seems that everyone says that the prices at the LCDH's in the Caribbean are CRAZY high. I am thinking I will just have to decide on a box now and possibly pick up just a few singles in the Caribbean to decide what the next box will be.

Now I have to just decide on my first box.... decisions decisions!!

jason


----------



## seabreeze (Dec 11, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> So after more research it seems that everyone says that the prices at the LCDH's in the Caribbean are CRAZY high. I am thinking I will just have to decide on a box now and possibly pick up just a few singles in the Caribbean to decide what the next box will be.
> =====================================================
> 
> We are frequent cruisers and have found that there are MANY places selling fake cc's. You really have to be cautious.
> ...


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

One other thing you might keep in mind.

Although they're not habanos, most cruise ships I've been on sell at least a limited number of NC cigars in their duty free shop, as well as cigarettes and booze. As soon as you hit international waters, the shops open up.

You're stuck with whatever brands they have, but smokes are available and usually at a decent price. It's usually wise to make tobacco purchases early - if they run out, they don't restock until the next cruise. I've seen them run out of different brands of cigarettes on the second or third day. Other times they still have plenty on the last day. You never know.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it ok to dig up an ancient thread like this?

Just wanted to give an update on my Caribbean cuban search.

There were numerous places on St Maarten and Barbados advertising "authentic" cuban cigars, it definitely did not take a seasoned veteran to wonder if the place selling tshirts, shot glasses and other souvienrs was also selling legit cubans!

I did however venture into the La Casa del Habano on St Marten and all I can say is WOW! The prices were excellent, the selection was excellent, the smell was excellent, there were all sorts of cool accessories and nice people. The whole thing is almost a blur, I was just so amazed with the place.

I ended up with 2xRASS, 2xMonte #4's, 2xPartagas Shorts and one Bolivar Tubos No.2 (they were out of petit coronas).

Anyone that finds themselves on St Marten MUST check out the LCDH, it was without a doubt one of the coolest shops I have visited.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

some great choices of cigars mate!
yes LCdH stores are the best:w


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

jb1677 said:


> Is it ok to dig up an ancient thread like this?
> 
> Just wanted to give an update on my Caribbean cuban search.
> 
> ...


Did you get any Pics of LCdH or otherwise? Feel free to post! I was in St. Maarten many years ago and it is a beautiful destnation?


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

looks like you did good... enjoy the smokes


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I will say, those look quite yummy :w


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

jb1677 said:


> I think I will stick to La Casa del Habano shops (only on St Marteen)to mitigate the risk of buying fakes.
> Jason


Todd was bang-on. Speaking as someone who got burned while on his honeymoon, I can state there are few feeling less aplorable than coming home to realize your $$$ purchase was fake, and you could have bought the real thing online very easily :c


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Did you get any Pics of LCdH or otherwise? Feel free to post! I was in St. Maarten many years ago and it is a beautiful destnation?


:tpd: Pics are always nice.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

jb1677 said:


> I did however venture into the La Casa del Habano on St Marten and all I can say is WOW! The prices were excellent, the selection was excellent, the smell was excellent, there were all sorts of cool accessories and nice people. The whole thing is almost a blur, I was just so amazed with the place.
> <snip>
> Anyone that finds themselves on St Marten MUST check out the LCDH, it was without a doubt one of the coolest shops I have visited.


VERY cool. For lack of pics, here's my thread on LCdH in Playacar. Prices there were horrible. But the people & the store were awesome. Glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

No pics from the LCDH, I took a few hundred on the trip but completely forgot when I was there. Like I said, kid ina candy store. I was way too busy drooling over everything!

What I really regret was picking up any of the non tobacco products. Cuban cutters, lighters, ashtrays, jars etc seem near impossible to find online. O well, ther eis always next trip!

Jason


----------

